# 900 ranger



## sloboy

Just got a 900 ranger. Thinking hard on the S3 8" lift. Any input is welcome.


----------



## sloboy

Oh forgot the pic!!


----------



## Mudforce

Nice!! I like the wheels they look like the old MSA Torx!


----------



## sloboy

Those are the stock wheels, it's the LE with power steering. I got to get a set of adaptors so I can put my OL2's on!


----------



## walker

fo shizzle a s3 lift big tires light bar and some tunes. looks good .


----------



## sloboy

That's what I was think'n Walker!!


----------



## walker

when i get a rzr its going str8 to s3 .. they build some wicked rigs... and they're cheaper than that other lift company in shreveport ..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ma boy Heath that owns Mulletville Atv park here in breaux bridge just bought a rzr from s3. All I can say is wow. It's bad a**. Loony tooned exhaust and the hole 9 yards. Chew ill post a pic of it


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker

my only ? about the 900 ranger does it have the same reverse chain as the rzr if so i would be careful or be saving up for turner axles upgraded reverse chain setup


----------



## sloboy

That I do not know walker. I asked this myself an was told no. It does not have the same HP rating as the RZR. Lol I was also told no matter what I done to it would not void the aftermarket warranty, I laughed at the guy and said we will see!!


----------



## J2!

Sweet ride man, I will be getting one soon also. Yeah they have a single throttle body and the rzr's are dual, therefore a little less power. They are geared lower than the rzr too. I've been looking at these for a while now. They also make the mid-sized Ranger (the 500 frame) with the 800 motor in it this year, which would be more trail friendly. They are a couple hundred pounds less than the 900 too.. From what I have read and been told they lined up the mid-size, the rzr 800 and the rzr 900 and the mid-size walked off and left them. Of course the 900 finally caught up in the top end but..... They say they are the chit so I'm kinda leaning towards one of those right now. Plus they are 4k cheaper than a 900. 14k and some change for the 900, 10k for the midsize. My local dealer is suppose to have some in next week so I can go test drive one, he said we could line up one of those and a 900 and test them out in front of the dealership if we wanted too, should be interesting. WOOOO HOOOO !!!!


----------



## sloboy

I looked at those to, no power steering  after fighting that rhino for years trail riding I oppted for power steering!


----------



## Polaris425

Wanna trade? Haha. Looks sweet


----------



## sloboy

^^^^haha maybe next year!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I asked the dealer about the reverse chain and got told the trans is the same but I thought I saw a "Turf Mode" on the Ranger. Babbitts also lists the part #s as different for the whole trans BUT it does show that the Ranger does have a reverse chain that is the same part # as my 2012 RZR 900.


----------



## sloboy

It does have a turf mode, rear diff lock, then AWD. Well I can see a broken chain in the future!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Its not as bad as people make it out to be. Let the clutches engage smoothly and be easy on the gas. The Turner upgrade is $1750...Thats more than I care to spend. The stock chain is $70 and from what I have read its about $500 to have the dealer do it.


----------



## sloboy

Yeah 1750 is a lil steep, just be easy on the reverse an know when to string out the winch!!


----------



## walker

now you gotta get that 8" s3 lift with 34's


----------



## sloboy

34's!! Na going to stay with the 29.5. Gotta take it easy on that reverse chain!


----------



## walker

i'm losing faith in you my boy ..lol.. upgrade to turners reverse chain..


----------



## sloboy

OK,OK, you talked me into it!!!


----------



## walker

thats what i'm talkin about ...lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

how is the power of that 900? they look good to me and a rated to tow a ton lol like literally a ton


----------



## sloboy

The power is there. It is going to be really easy to snorkel.


----------



## sloboy

Called S3 today, the 8 inch lift is not yet on the market but they are going to hook a brota up!


----------



## Polaris425

sloboy said:


> Called S3 today, the 8 inch lift is not yet on the market but they are going to hook a brota up!


<--- Jealous


----------



## walker

Can't wait to see it. Me and filthy seen the test ranger and that thing is sweet. Congrats buddy


----------



## lsu_mike

Looks nice man


----------



## sloboy

@walker, I'm ready to see it to!! Still debating on whether to get wheel spacers / adapters or just sell my rims and get ones with Polaris bolt pattern. Probably go with the adapters for now being every rim I own is 4/110.


----------



## filthyredneck

^i run adapters on my gade....got my beadlocks that I bought for my brute about a week before I bought the gade. Havnt had any probs with them....they look just like normal billet spacers.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## BlackDawg

sloboy said:


> The power is there. It is going to be really easy to snorkel.


Take some pics for a how-to when you snorkel the ranger! I'm planning on getting one, too, and it would be great to see how to do it. So the dealer told you that you could do anything to it (lift, tires, snorkel) and it wouldn't void the warranty? I hope all dealers are like that!!! When I had my brute, I hated waiting for that first year to be over with so I could start adding some mods.


----------



## sloboy

Keep in mind I bought a extended warranty plan. I just rerouted the intake, not going to do a all out snorkel just a sneaky peek deal. I found this piece of two inch hose in my shop it fit perfect.















This is where it did breath from








Need to seal this duck bill up also


----------



## sloboy

Well my lift came in today. Bad news is they sent me not only one wrong axle but it's used LOL. So have to send that one back and I leave for work Sunday, it will be 30 days before I get back home. The anticipation of the wait!!


----------



## J2!

I'm gonna go ahead and get mine in the next week or so. Going with the Outkast 6" lift, m18's (I think) and 32 terms. I will be posting pics of before and after and the progress as it comes together in a few weeks. Can't wait to see that S3 too, they were just a little too high for my budget !!! You know, you COULD go ahead and put the lift on and leave that axle out so we can see some pics.:bigok: LMAO


----------



## sloboy

I just put my OL2's on black SS108 rims. J2 your gone have to wait cuz! I am going to replace all the boots on the rhino axles before installing them.


----------



## sloboy

Uuh oooh!! A lil teaser pic.


----------



## Polaris425

sneaky sneaky


----------



## sloboy

Y'all gone have to wait until its finished before more pics!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Those tires look like 25's with that big*** lift. Sweet! I can hardly wait for more pics.


----------



## walker

Cen-cal style. Big *** lift little tires. Lol


----------



## sloboy

dey 10's but I keep um clean!


----------



## sloboy

FYI 900 ranger will not start with out brake fluid in master cylinder/pressure. Will be tomorrow before I can get DOT4 fluid an till you guys see pic!! 






Ok ok I can't stand it either,,,here ya go but more to come!


----------



## Polaris425

Sick


----------



## lilbigtonka

So sexy my fav SXS and lifted at that nice but if I had the luxury of having one that big I would have to throw 34's on it one heck of a beer buggy


----------



## sloboy

lilbigtonka said:


> So sexy my fav SXS and lifted at that nice but if I had the luxury of having one that big I would have to throw 34's on it one heck of a beer buggy


 
Waiting to make sure they dont have any side wall issues!


----------



## walker

Looking good.


----------

